# THE best marriage proposal EVER - Warning this is a tearjerker



## Avyn (Aug 13, 2009)

...at least i have not seen or heard of a better one.  this is very old and i'm sure it had to be discussed on here, but i did a search and can't find anything. i can't even speak after watching all that this guy did and the prayer part....OMG!!!  i would like to know what the letters said.  if anybody has info on them please post.  i feel like i only get one-fourth of the story from the blurb below and the pictures.  i pray that us singles will be given the gift of a mate that will make us feel just as loved as i'm sure this woman felt on the day of her proposal.

READ the blurb then click on the link afterwards.


from charactercorner.blogspot...

While listening to V-103 FM Atlanta over the summer, I heard about the breathtaking Engagement of Robert Gray Jr., 28, and Keisha Williams, 29, of Atlanta. The Marriage Proposal was a spiritual journey that took the bride-to-be through several suites at the Ritz-Carlton located in Buckhead, Georgia. Each room was filled with flowers, candles, gospel music and scores of family and friends praying for the couple and wishing them well.


This is truly an incredible experience. Enjoy the journey.


http://www.photosbyknight.com/gray/


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, I have this saved on my computer! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=140679&highlight=black+love+ish


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 13, 2009)

onnn point!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh yes, I cried! God is so good!


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 13, 2009)

Can someone tell me if the photo guy every posted pictures of their wedding which was to take place I think last September or October?


----------



## Miamori (Aug 13, 2009)

Posting so I can come back and watch later.


----------



## Choclatcotton (Aug 13, 2009)

I read on another blog, cant remember, oh something about people dealing with sudden fame, that Keisha and her fiance decided to have a private quiet ceremony with family and friends.  Too bad I would have liked to follow through with that one, but at least they got married.

HERES THE Article:http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/07/29/wedding.dance.couple/
Two years ago, Knight photographed an elaborately staged engagement planned by Robert Gray Jr. to surprise his girlfriend, Keisha Williams.

Gray rented 10 rooms at the Ritz-Carlton, Buckhead, and filled them with rose petals, candles, and music.

As Gray led Williams to each room, friends and family were waiting with well wishes and prayers, all leading up to his proposal.

A slide show of Knight's pictures of the moving event scored millions of hits and crashed several sites linking to it, the photographer said.

"I immediately started getting calls from all over the world," Knight said. "We got an extra phone line because so many calls were coming in."

Not only were people touched, but many also wanted to have their engagements documented, Knight said, so there are sure to be dancing-down-the-aisle videos to come.

Knight said Gray and Williams, whose fairy-tale engagement attracted the attention of national publications like Essence Magazine, have married but decided to do so quietly after shutting down a Web site they had started to keep fans updated.

"They did a private ceremony because they didn't want any of that released to the media," Knight said. "I think they got to see stardom and what can happen when there is so much of a focus put on you."


----------



## honeyflaava (Aug 13, 2009)

That was absolutely beautiful!! I am in tears!


----------



## queenspence (Aug 13, 2009)

I saw this a few years ago when it first came out. It was by far on of the most beautiful things Ive seen. I can't remember how many times I watched it just for the music. Thanks for posting because I probably deleted the link then.


----------



## Avyn (Aug 13, 2009)

this brother set the bar high


----------



## SilentRuby (Aug 13, 2009)

This was in one of the first threads I saw when I first joined. Beautiful!


----------

